

Managing progress to profitability: Dashboards for startups - gordonguthrie
http://hypernumbers.com/howto/dashboards-for-startups/

======
latentflip
It's a great start, but for some reason the page won't load past the metrics
diagram on my iPhone.

Maybe it's just my phone being stupid, but you might wanna check for a fixed
height CSS bug or something?

~~~
gordonguthrie
OK will have a look at that.

------
ceecph
On first glance Gordon - this looks like a great or even an amazing piece of
work!

Looking forward to spending a bit more time on it later on. Colin

